# updates?



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

This forum has been pretty slow lately, anyone care to share a recent experience? I've been steadily getting skunked the past 2 weeks, which has caused me to explore new, very promising areas. I'm heading out tomorrow to see if i can locate any fish in these areas. Someone give me a shred of hope :lol:


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, since you asked... 

I did pick up this guy (22") at the Choc earlier this week.










Also got another larger one (maybe 30") at an area stream about a week ago. At first I thought it was a not-too-fresh king, but in retrospect it was probably a steelhead that had been in the river for awhile. (I'm not very good at identifying the lake-run fish. They never seem to exactly match the descriptions in the trout and salmon regs book or elsewhere.)

Other than that, I've had a lot of skunks as well. Last fall I started trying a certain smaller trib not too far from here, and it produced a couple fish for me, but this year--nothing. I'll probably get a couple more days in before the serious snow comes. I don't know if I'll be able to bring myself to keep fishing the streams after that!

Hope everyone else has some success.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

thats the stuff Nice fish Jerry, I knew you'd come through. Me and a few buddies were out on the Chocolay a few days ago, no luck however and we didn't stick around long anyway. Nice to know there are still a few out there


As far as telling Salmon and Steelhead apart, I've always looked at the mouth. As far as I know steelhead have all white mouths, while most salmon species have either a black tongue, black gumline, or an all black mouth. I dont know if this is foolproof, but i'm sure someone will correct me :16suspect


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish! I havent had much other than salmon for the past two weeks. I have caught some nice residents, but no steel yet. Just do a lot of walking and you will find something.


----------



## Northern Steel (May 25, 2004)

NickAdams said:


> As far as telling Salmon and Steelhead apart, I've always looked at the mouth. As far as I know steelhead have all white mouths, while most salmon species have either a black tongue, black gumline, or an all black mouth. I dont know if this is foolproof, but i'm sure someone will correct me :16suspect


That is correct. Kings have dark tounge and gums, coho have dark gums and lighter tounge, and steelhead have all white mouths.

Nice fish UP Jerry!


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

Did some more exploring today, but no luck in the new spot so I headed down river and pulled this little honey out of a deep pool.










Rolled on my egg-sucking leech, pretty lethargic fighter


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

looks tasty


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice one, but..



NickAdams said:


> pretty lethargic fighter


so was mine. What's up with that? (Maybe all the eggs/milt weighing them down. I guess that tends to be the case with brookies too.)


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

Alright, i can send some update your way. Went to the power plant tonight at about 6 with my buddy. Casting 3/4oz green glow Little Cleos, I caught a 38', 15.75lb chinook, my buddy got one about 9-10lbs.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

sounds like a nice one skeered, got any pics?

thats what I was thinkin Jerry, this hen was packing. Did the usual death rolls and head shakes, but didn't even attempt to run.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I had one on the other night that was anything but lethargic. It made two big runs before it jumped and through my jig.
Undertow


----------



## lakeSLANGER (Oct 2, 2008)

ive seen some nice fish come out of the mqt area just not much quantity


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

NickAdams said:


> sounds like a nice one skeered, got any pics?


I do now, i didnt then.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Skeered, I seen you got some glow spoons. Good job on the nice fish.

Redneckman


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea, the spoon worked great. My 5 foot med-light weight spinning rod with 10lb test made it a tussle though. I bet that was a funny sight for everyone down there, me holding on for dear life to this dinky pole as it peeled line out. That and my buddy trying to net it with a tiny hand net that couldnt fit half of it. Thank god for kindly sportsmen like ourselves and their much larger nets.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I bet that was fun. If i was down there I would of gave you a hand. I have not seen a net larger than mine on any pier that I have fished yet.

Redneckman


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Speaking of pier fishing, does anyone know if it's still possible to access the Marquette Lower Harbor breakwall what with the construction they are doing there? I haven't been brave enough to go check things out. That's a place I would normally be doing some Cleo casting from right about now.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

haven't been out that way in a while, couldn't tell ya


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I haven't fished up there in quite a while, but depending on how much traveling you want to do, there are some good chances along the Lk. Superior coast. Don't really want to mention on here where, but look a map and you can pretty much figure it out.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I am pretty sure you can't get on there. I haven't been over that way in a while, but when I went to walk out there a month or so ago, we couldn't get on.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

UPJerry said:


> Speaking of pier fishing, does anyone know if it's still possible to access the Marquette Lower Harbor breakwall what with the construction they are doing there?
> 
> You might be able to get out there if you go around by the museum door. I will be working down near there tomorrow and will check it out after work and post back.
> 
> Neil.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

It looks like you can take the old road that loops around the coast guard station and park over behind the museum. If not park at the end of Arch street and walk over there.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

smokepants said:


> It looks like you can take the old road that loops around the coast guard station and park over behind the museum. If not park at the end of Arch street and walk over there.


Thanks, hopefully I'll get out there soon.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

From the October 29, 2008 DNR Fishing Report 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-34956--,00.html



> Marquette - Some nice steelhead and lake trout have been caught by those heading out of the lower launch and staying within five miles of shore while fishing near the lower harbor breakwall, the Carp River and the Chocolay River. No salmon to report. _Some have started fishing the lower harbor breakwall for lake trout, steelhead and whitefish._ [emphasis added] Salmon runs on the Carp River and Dead River are done.


Well, I guess that answers my question!


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out yesterday on a marquette area stream and we caught two cohos. They were biting very well even with the bright sun. One was a very bright pre-spawn hen.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I went out the other day to a stream on the south side of Marquette and saw/caught nothing. I may try again this weekend, is anybody else getting out???


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive been taking a few fish on spawn lately, mostly cohos. I did catch one fresh steelie though. also caught a bonus small brown in a river that dosent seem to have many.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

since i snapped my cheap-o eagle claw flyrod last week i've been staying indoors, but i've got a St. Croix Reign 6 wt. in the mail that I'll be getting some use out of very soon.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Went out on Sunday and saw some fish but turned away from the spawn and wax worm. I still can't find the right bait to use to get a strike. I did find that they are very spooky and take off pretty quick when you spot one.

Neil.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

bump

anyone doing any fishing? I haven't seen very much action on the Mqt area lakes, I've gotten a few Northerns, bluegills and a nice catch of perch on the ice, but I haven't bothered checking the rivers to see if they're fishable. Anyone doing any winter steelheading?


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

They either locked or have thick shelf ice from what ive seen. some fishable water is around though, had two browns on this morning.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

nmufish said:


> They either locked or have thick shelf ice from what ive seen. some fishable water is around though, had two browns on this morning.


Impressive! Are you wearing snowshoes to get there? I'm living my life one six inch hole at a time until I put my waders back on again.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been ice fishing for a couple short trips with no luck.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

ok fellas, i need some good news. I've been working 12's for the last 7 days and i finally have a day off tomorrow. What has the warm weather done for the marquette area streams? I was out two weeks ago and there was one or two stretches of open water that were fishable, has it gotten any better?


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

well i hit up the few areas that are open at this time of year and it was pretty slow. Theres still a good amount of snow in the woods but it's manageable. the water levels havent gone up much, and the water was a bit murky. I think I'll wait another few weeks before throwing the waders on again.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

It seems the ice has left the rivers (the one on the outskirts of town, anyways) and I would think some steelhead may be staging out in the lake. I wonder if there are any browns left in the rivers?? I would like to get out one of these days but I start my week of afternoons tomorrow so it will have to wait for next week.

Neil.


----------

